# Favourite Rugby Stadiums



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

mine would probably have to be 
suncorp stadium. australia


















followed closey by Croke Park, Ireland


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

How are you defining "rugby" stadia? Croke Park is only a temporary venue - after next year it probably won't see another game. The MCG has hosted a handful of games, but is predominantly an Aussie Rules/cricket venue. Tokyo's Olympic Stadium is hosting a Bledisloe Cup match on Saturday - does that count? What about Wembley?


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

In no particular order;

Newlands in Capetown









Ellis Park in Jo-burg









Twickenham

















Stade de France

















Stade de France may be multipurpose rather than Rugby specific but I just think its a really beautiful stadium.

I have a soft spot for Murray Field.

No real sense of emotion for the Australian stadiums like ANZ (Jack of all trades and Sydney fans are the most fickle in the country, SFS (looks good full but field way too long) and Suncorp (would be awesome if suncorp was larger, say 10 000 more seats).


----------



## ross_the_man (Jul 13, 2008)

Ellis Park gets my vote.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

Old Trafford

It's okay for football, too.


----------



## herb21 (Aug 12, 2008)

newlands followed by the piley rees (though that isnt really a stadium)


----------



## NeilF (Apr 22, 2006)

The new Thomond Park in Limerick is, in my opinion, the absolute epitome of perfection for a club rugby stadium:


----------



## Luke80 (Jul 1, 2009)

Twickenham and I'm liking the way Welford Road is shaping up!


----------



## KiwiBrit (Feb 7, 2006)

NeilF said:


> The new Thomond Park in Limerick is, in my opinion, the absolute epitome of perfection for a club rugby stadium:












In design terms not a million miles from the main stand at North Harbour stadium on New Zealand's North island.


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Suncorp fo sho









John Worthington


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

*Double post :wallbash:


----------



## SSE (Jul 28, 2009)

Surprised no-one has said the Millenium Stadium yet:



























I love King's Park in Durban as well:


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

SSE said:


> Surprised no-one has said the Millenium Stadium yet:


I'm not a massive fan of the Millennium Stadium - maybe it's because I was a few rows from the front of the lower tier, which has a ridiculously shallow rake. Every time the action was on our side but at the other end of the pitch, people started standing up to get a better view, which meant other people had to stand, leading to cries of "Sit Down!".

My favourite rugby stadium is (was?) Ballymore, but I was probably influenced by the clement weather and the bloke with a tank of beer on his back...


----------



## JimB (Apr 7, 2005)

SSE said:


> I love King's Park in Durban as well


Yep.

Kings Park / ABSA stadium gets my vote. Tight ground with incredibly steep stands. I've never been there but I would imagine that it's wonderful for generating an intimidating atmosphere.

I hope it survives after the new Durban stadium is completed. The new stadium has a nice arch but it's more of an athletics stadium than a rugby stadium.


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

CharlieP said:


> My favourite rugby stadium is (was?) Ballymore, but I was probably influenced by the clement weather and the bloke with a tank of beer on his back...


ive played at ballymore, good stadium to play at


----------



## dysan1 (Dec 12, 2004)

JimB said:


> Yep.
> 
> Kings Park / ABSA stadium gets my vote. Tight ground with incredibly steep stands. I've never been there but I would imagine that it's wonderful for generating an intimidating atmosphere.
> 
> I hope it survives after the new Durban stadium is completed. The new stadium has a nice arch but it's more of an athletics stadium than a rugby stadium.


yup it is very intimidating and super electric atmosphere.


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Here is the United States' 1st rugby-only stadium:









Infinity Park (cap. 5,000), Glendale, Colorado


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

Have been to a couple of rugby stadiums in my time. My favourite is a bit biased but Fortress Brookvale (Brookvale Oval) in Sydney, home of the Manly Sea Eagles.


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is one I like, especially for its design :

Montpellier, Stade Yves du Manoir 
Home of Montpellier-Herault RC (TOP 14)
Capacity: 12,726 seats / 15,000 with standing areas


























































The Wallabies at Yves du Manoir


----------



## Bobby3 (Jun 26, 2007)

Commandant said:


> Here is the United States' 1st rugby-only stadium:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's actually a pretty cool little park.

Charlotte has a tiny rugby stadium in Coulwood, but it's used by soccer too to cover the bills so it can't be called rugby only.


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

gho said:


> Thomond Park has a capacity of 26,500 but the City of Limerick only has a population of 52,000 (90,000 if for metro). How does that work? Is the stadium ever full?


The Irish have four provincial teams. Munster rugby play at Thomond. The province has over a million people.


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

krudmonk said:


> The Irish have four provincial teams. Munster rugby play at Thomond. The province has over a million people.


in the city of around 100,000 it has thomond park 26,500 and the gaelic grounds which is 50,000. 

the gaelic grounds is in the stadiums completed section a couple pages back incase your curious about it!


----------



## herb21 (Aug 12, 2008)

^^ yeah but gaelic and non gaelic grounds dont over lap cos of the gaelic usage rules.


----------



## limerickguy (Mar 1, 2009)

herb21 said:


> ^^ yeah but gaelic and non gaelic grounds dont over lap cos of the gaelic usage rules.


its true that the matches are generally on at different times, a few weeks ago tho there was a heineken cup match in thomond park at the same time a replay was on in the gaelic grounds and eventhough there was only around 10thousand in the gaelic grounds the north side of the city was at a standstill for hours because the 26,500 people were leaving thomond the same time kickoff was on the gg!


----------



## darkhorse09 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Westpac Stadium, Wellington - New Zealand*

Westpac Stadium was voted the best stadium in New Zealand in a recent research poll. Its a multi purpose venue. Rugby is it's main use. Seats 34,500 (40,000 extra seating)


----------



## gho (Oct 9, 2007)

I dont know about that survey. While it looks like a nice stadium aesthetically, it doesn't seem too good for rugby, look how far away you are from the sideline. Cricket and rugby fields should be seperate. How big is cricket in Wellington, does the ground sell out often?


----------



## darkhorse09 (Jul 16, 2009)

gho said:


> I dont know about that survey. While it looks like a nice stadium aesthetically, it doesn't seem too good for rugby, look how far away you are from the sideline. Cricket and rugby fields should be seperate. How big is cricket in Wellington, does the ground sell out often?


Survey was done nationwide, and was voted the best in New Zealand. It's perfect for sports like rugby. It's held the IRB 7's world series for 10 years and Pheonix football games in the A-league. If anything its abit to small for cricket, still a great multi-purpose stadium.


----------



## HoldenV8 (Jul 18, 2005)

darkhorse09 said:


> If anything its abit to small for cricket, still a great multi-purpose stadium.


The playing surface itself looks roughly the same size as the Sydney Cricket Ground so I think it might be perfect for cricket. Only problem? No hill area :lol:


----------



## Pimpmaster (Mar 10, 2009)

leichhardt oval, sydney
is my favourite suburban ground


----------



## Wezza (Jan 22, 2004)

Twickenham is ultra impressive IMO, so imposing. And it fits the bill as a rugby only stadium.


----------



## BhamJim (Jul 8, 2009)

Twickenham is massive, Rugby only, and is the home of rugby. It's the best for me.


----------



## mauberto (Jun 3, 2010)

Dimethyltryptamine said:


> Suncorp fo sho
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks like made of LEGO´s
hahahahaha


----------



## mauberto (Jun 3, 2010)

Jose Amalfitani Stadium (Buenos Aires, Argentina)​




























Full name	Estadio José Amalfitani
Built	1947-1951
Capacity	49,540
Location	Buenos Aires, Argentina

Hometown of Los Pumas


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

Another pic of Infinity Park in Glendale, Colorado:


----------



## Commandant (Aug 25, 2009)

I kinda like "The Sevens" in Dubai:


----------



## Darloeye (Jun 15, 2010)

KingmanIII said:


> Let's show some love for HK!


It looks like a smaller verison of Qwest Stadium in Seattle. Like both of them


----------



## chibimatty (Oct 6, 2010)

Dubai, "The Sevens" is awesome!


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

Commandant said:


> I kinda like "The Sevens" in Dubai:


Looks like the old Twickenham IMHO :yes::



parcdesprinces said:


> *London, Twickenham* (best attendance 75,500):


----------



## CainanUK (May 4, 2008)

Halliwell Jones Stadium, Warrington, England
Warrington Wolves (SuperLeague)

TBH I hate the stadium... Looks like a warehouse from the outside and shares a carpark with a Tesco... but I love the team!

COME ON THE WIRE!!!


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

My favourite rugby stadia that I've paid to watch rugby at:

1. Twickenham Stadium
2. Ballymore
3. The Rec
4. Millennium Stadium
5. Wembley Stadium (1992)
6. McAlpine Stadium
7. College Grove (Wakefield)
8. Headingley Stadium
9. Ireland Avenue (Nottingham)
10. Laund Hill (Huddersfield YMCA)
11. Claro Road (Harrogate)


----------



## MS20 (Apr 12, 2009)

My favourite rugby stadiums are (in no order):

- Stade de France
- Millenium Stadium
- Twickenham
- Suncorp
- Eden Park


----------



## Howdy (Apr 25, 2008)

Walbanger said:


> Are you a total idiot?
> Where in my post did I disagree with you?
> 
> My point was that International Rugby Union remains interesting and competive because it is the smaller Rugby in Australia. Rugby League success in Australia means meaningful RU Internationally. If Union had the position League has in Australia then Australia would wipe the floor with every other Rugby playing nation thus degrading the International scene. I would be worse than International League where only england and NZ occasionally beat Australia (granted NZ has a recent habit of winning when it matters).
> ...


What an incredibly arrogant attitude! Funny how NZ won the 2008 RL world cup and 2010 tri (four? i can't remember how many teams take place) nations despite the fact that league is a minority sport here compared to Australia.

Australia only dominate league because they are the best out of the couple of countires who can actually play competently. How do you come to the conclusion that if league and rugby were reveresed in Australia then they would dominate the international rugby scene? Greater popularity in Australia wouldn't lead to lower interest/ability in other countries. Even if you doubled your playing numbers you would still only have a small percentage of the worlds total player base (unlike league where I'm guessing Australia has something close to the majority of the worlds registered players/talent).


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

Walbanger said:


> My point was that International Rugby Union remains interesting and competive because it is the smaller Rugby in Australia. Rugby League success in Australia means meaningful RU Internationally. If Union had the position League has in Australia then Australia would wipe the floor with every other Rugby playing nation thus degrading the International scene. I would be worse than International League where only england and NZ occasionally beat Australia (granted NZ has a recent habit of winning when it matters)..


no


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

^^ Arrogant? Yes. Wrong? Doubt it and I stand by it. NZ League is in a golden patch, I acknowleged that NZ has recently won the games that matter or is it that Australia has lost them? 
No one questions the All Blacks Union dominance but they haven't won a World Cup in 24 years, we pass off their failings as chokes like the Australian Kangaroos stumbling to Benji Marshal in the RL WC and Tri-Nations. The All Blacks aren't reigning WC champs nor are the Aussie Roos yet when does anyone seriously question their rank and place in the sport.

I think we all know that if union was as big as league in Australia then the Wallbies record against the All Blacks would be much closer to that of the Kangaroos vs the Kiwis.


----------



## 67868 (Jul 31, 2006)

Perhaps the record would be closer but nowhere near close to Australia wiping the floor with every other nation as you say they would. League in Australia has a 16 team competition which you would lying if you said was significantly better than the Super 15, Top 14, Aviva Premiership, ITM Cup or Currie Cup. Kangaroos, Wallabies, Kiwis and All Blacks ; really is international sport isn't it?
Anyway contrary to most who post in this forum this is actually a stadium forum.


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Do the Kangaroos and All Blacks not wipe the floor with every other nation? 
How many Rugby teams have at numerous times put 50 points up against their nearest rivals?

Yes we are getting side tracked, my original comments were directed at GanEden.

Bring on the World cup. I say don't worry about the Wallabies, their Backs are just x-factor and little more with no consistant Goal kickers. They won't make the Final.


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

IMHO, if the standings of union and league were reversed in Australia, it wouldn't affect international union nearly as much as it would international league - the ARL/NRL have always had a rather insular attitude where State of Origin and the NRL are top priority and international tours/tournaments come a distant second, to the detriment of the world game as a whole. If they weren't top dog in their own back yard, they'd probably be working a lot harder on the international element.



Walbanger said:


> Do the Kangaroos and All Blacks not wipe the floor with every other nation?


I'll check.

*Kangaroos' last games v Four Nations opposition:*

England: Won 34-14
France: Won 42-4
New Zealand: Won 20-10
Papua New Guinea: Won 42-0

*All Blacks' last games v Tier 1 opposition:*

Argentina: Won 25-19
Australia: Lost 20-25
England: Won 26-16
France: Won 39-12
Ireland: Won 38-18
Italy: Won 20-6
Scotland: Won 49-3
South Africa: Lost 5-18
Wales: Won 37-25

I wouldn't call either "wiping the floor", no.


----------



## TOCC (Sep 25, 2003)

GanEden said:


> RL is still bigger then RU in Oz, no matter how you try to dress it up. Your pathetic sport has been owned. Next....


gross LOL


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Ami Stadium (Christchurch , New Zealand)*


----------



## Walbanger (Jan 10, 2006)

Poor AMI Stadium.
Anyone know what the likely outcome is?
I know the Hadley Stadium will be demolished but the rest?


----------



## seaphorm (Apr 2, 2010)

Walbanger said:


> Poor AMI Stadium.
> Anyone know what the likely outcome is?
> I know the Hadley Stadium will be demolished but the rest?


there's all sorts of in fighting going on at the moment between the cricket and rugby people... not to mention insurance issues etc... it's safe to say it's not going to be used for at least the next year... and it seems pretty touch and go whether it's repairable at all. 

there's already plenty of talk about alternatives... especially looking at the success of dunedin's new indoor stadium. They're taking the turf and lighting to rugby league park for the next super 15 season... which suggests there's not too much hope for the future... 

my favourite grounds... speaking as a kiwi... i have to admit suncorp stadium has the best atmosphere i have seen... the closeness of the crowd plus the height of the stands gives it a real imposing feel. 

if i were christchurch... i'd be taking note of how good that facility is.


----------



## posavasosderugby (Nov 2, 2011)

*Twuickenham*

You could see a post in my blog about Twickenham Stadium and Twickenham Fine Ales: http://posavasosderugby.blogspot.com/2011/11/twickenham-fine-ales.html


----------



## posavasosderugby (Nov 2, 2011)

*Twickenham*

You could see a post in my blog about Twickenham Stadium and Twickenham Fine Ales: http://posavasosderugby.blogspot.com/2011/11/twickenham-fine-ales.html


----------



## parcdesprinces (Feb 15, 2009)

del


----------



## JYDA (Jul 14, 2008)

Why do Rugby goal posts still have two supports? Has the IRB considered changing to single support goal posts?


----------



## No1_Saint (Jul 1, 2009)

A new superb stadium has arisen in Dunedin New Zealand.










The new Forsyth Barr Stadium here in action at the Rugby World Cup 2011.


----------



## adeaide (Sep 16, 2008)

*Eden Park (Auckland , New Zealand)*


----------



## CharlieP (Sep 12, 2002)

Eden Park could be a *great* rugby stadium, if it weren't for the need to accommodate cricket...


----------



## krudmonk (Jun 14, 2007)

JYDA said:


> Why do Rugby goal posts still have two supports? Has the IRB considered changing to single support goal posts?


It looks better and is more stable.


----------



## piles (Oct 31, 2007)

CharlieP said:


> Eden Park could be a *great* rugby stadium, if it weren't for the need to accommodate cricket...


 Well technically, it started as a cricket ground that came to accommodate rugby. 

But since the upgrade it's actually a really venue to watch rugby at.


----------

